# JAXB-Problem



## PanchoVarallo (27. Okt 2014)

Ich habe mich ein bisschen mit JAXB beschäftigt und es funktioniert super um XML-Dokumente gleich in Klassen zu packen und sich dabei auf ein Stylesheet zu berufen. (Tutorial: JAXB zur XML-Verarbeitung)

Jetzt habe ich ein Problem bei meinen XML-Files. Ich habe folgenden vorgegebenen Eintrag bei meinem Stylesheet (im Rahmen eines größeren Projektes):

```
<xsd:element name="network" substitutionGroup="framework:network" type="gas:networkType">
  </xsd:element>
```

Die Klasse "Network" für dieses Element (und ich brauche sie um Dateien zu parsen, da es sich um das Root-Element handelt) wird über xjc nicht erstellt. Woran kann das liegen?

Grüße
PanchoVarallo


----------



## PanchoVarallo (27. Okt 2014)

Habe die Antwort selber gefunden ;-):
Java XML and JSON Binding: JAXB and Root Elements


----------

